# 300 Weatherby cartridge dial in



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

Went to Thunder Range yesterday. Couldn't get my 300 Weatherby Mag under 3 in. group shooting any kind 0f 180 g bullets factory or hand loads. All these were IMR 7828 with 200g Nosler Partions,this target is produced with no adjustments to the scope after fouling and sight in. I read the 300 10to1 twist is made for heavier bullets. I proved it yesterday. Even tho the Federal TT Gold Bonded 180g.shot the best factory ammo I've put thu it. The 75.3 grains of IMR7828 was my choice for my Trip to Idaho in a month. Any thoughts?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Vertical spread like that tends to say overheated barrel. You giving her time to cool between shots ?


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

Heard lots of reasons for verticals stringing never over heated barrel. I could of let it cool more probably. Don't think I let it cool anymore or less than the other five shot groups. Seemed like to me the three middle shots grouped the best. Or shot 1 and shot 5 were the farthest from sight of aim.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Use a soild rest and get into the 80's with the charge and watch what happens.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Like was said up above vertical most likely coming from a heated barrel , the big 300s that I have Seen like slower burning powders with a 1 in 10 twist you should be fine shoot a 175 grain bullet and above . If you are trying to get the most out your 300 use bigger bullets like a 180 - 215 grain bullet they will fly better , don't load for speed , look for accuracy its some times at the lower end of powder charges .

Just my .03 worth 

I will shoot 2 out of my 300 ultra then let it sit for 10 minutes or it will string them like above .


Transplanted from the North


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*Thanks*

Seems as the charge increases the impact migrates more to the right. Didn't care to much for the benches at Thunder as they all are up on a raised deck. Everytime someone sneezes or farts you can feel the benches vibrate. All the factory ammo I've shot has been in the 80 grain charge range, 180 g bullets, spitzer points. Those Federal Premiums grouped nicely just need 8-10 clicks to the left. Anyone used Trophy Bonded Tips. Ive been told they are the best ballistic tips for Elk?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Trophy bonded bear claws*

They shot really well in my first 700 rem 300 ultra mag .75 was the best groups I ever got with them , they where very consistent loads . I shot several norther deer with them and a mule deer , and one black bear , none of them took a step . Now they have the trophy bonded tips and I have not used them but , they are really tuff bullets . For sure , they would be great bullets for Elk . Federal make some good premium ammo .


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*i will post pics*

This trip I'm going on Oct 20, is a bucket list adventure. We don't really hunt here in Texas we wait for them to come to the feeder then we shoot them. Wildidahooutfitters.com is the website. we booked the combo hunt. Elk Mule deer and a wolf or bear. Horse back in, camp at 8k feet.Gotta be prepared for possible -10 F. Cant wait.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I had similar wide groups with my 300 Wby with 82g of 7828 pushing 180 SMK's. I later learned (from Sierra bullets) that they tend to prefer flat base bullets. Best results I've had (3, 5 shot groups 1 moa or slightly less @ 100 yds) were from 180gr Accubonds that loaded by a local gunstore but I don't know the powder or charge. 3100 fps at muzzle though so probably close to max.

I have been told that the Barnes 180 grain factory ammo is about as good as it gets out of the box. I have a box but haven't shot it yet. Keep posting up your results, at least for me since I'm trying to work up my 300 Wby loads too.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

OP, you have any updates? I finally got to the range to try my next batch of handloads for my 300 wby. 180 grain SMK's with 84.5 grains IMR 7828 it liked. Average 3180 fps.

Just for fun I shot some 168 grain Barnes TSX with 84.0 grains of 7828 that shot pretty good too. I just got a box of 180 grain Accubonds so I'll try them over 84.5 grains at 3.560 COAL. This should be the recipe I'm looking for.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Here's the fist attempt with the 180 grain SMK's over 84.5 grains of 7828. First 2 shots I rushed, settled down and connected the next 3.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

78; 1/2 grains 4350 165 grand slam will shoot 5/8 inch. Damp towel will help here cool. Why shoot 5 shot groups when a mark v only holds 3.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Superman70 said:


> 78; 1/2 grains 4350 165 grand slam will shoot 5/8 inch. Damp towel will help here cool. *Why shoot 5 shot groups when a mark v only holds 3*.


I reload 5 at a time when I'm working up a load :wink: ...not an issue with heating as much as I rushed the first two shots.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Looking good !*

Nice ! On a side note how is it loading for a belted case ? I just picked up a 7mm rem mag and have never loaded a belted case do you full length size every time ? Or just neck size ? Thanks


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Neck size only unless you use the same load for several rifles. Just picked up a mark v with 3/9 Burris scope. Leopold rings rcbs dies 60 rounds of weather by brass for 500 bucks. Best gun deal I've evermade.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> OP, you have any updates?


He hasn't been on since he made the thread.

Could still be on his hunt in Idaho or a bear or wolf got him.

He was "hunting". We don't hunt in Texas because we use feeders. 

TH


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hunt ?*



Trouthunter said:


> He hasn't been on since he made the thread.
> 
> Could still be on his hunt in Idaho or a bear or wolf got him.
> 
> ...


Then I hunt the the all you can eat whitetail deer Buffay


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I may take up hunting in the original form. No need to hand load for 15 rifles. Just sharpen a stick and go for it.


----------



## StokedHornady (Feb 2, 2015)

*Check*

Make sure your action screws are torqued to spec...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Vertical spread like that tends to say overheated barrel. You giving her time to cool between shots ?


X2 Especially if your barrel isnt floated. Think about it like this. Your barrel should be completely ambient temp before shooting the next round. The first round from a cold barrel is what counts when your hunting. Who cares where a warm barrels 5th shot hits.


----------

